# A few shots of my 125g



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

New lens - still figuring it out... Enjoy...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice. I immediately thought "SLR" when the first picture loaded. What camera and lens do you have?


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Used a 14mm sigma for all but the close-up of the ram (70-300 POS, on 300mm).


----------

